# Raytaya`s Leah <3



## mymee (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry, mind my English. I couldn`t find a forum like this in Norway and then I googled and found this one!

I have a 12 years old he ( Eros and then it is Leah, my 18 months old she 
The thing is that I want to continue doing shows with her, but as fare as I remember Eros had a much longer coat when he was her age.

What do you think?

I have only competed in puppyshows and now the junior class, but everyone seemed to have so much longer coat then her! She always got exc. (red ribbon, dont know if its the same abroad?), but the Things is that by far I have never found a single hairball on her until last week. Then suddenly it seemed like her coat blowed (thats what you Call it right?). Is it possible that she`s a little bit late? That she first started getting her grown up coat now?
Or is it actually possible that this is her coat and that it doesn`t grow anymore after this? It doesn`t seem to get longer eighter... =/ Right now its about 12 cm long, but a bit longer some places... 

I really hope this Works out fine, cause she`s quite a dog with an exc. personality to! I really want to take her to more shows, and then maybe later if the quality is good enought use her for breeding. =/ Right now I don`t take her to anymore shows, cause I`m afraid for the blue ribbon (second place / Very good quality, but not exc.).

I love her with all my heart no matter what, and she does agility too, but I really hope she gets her coat right..

Will trie to upload some Pictures of her... =)


----------



## mymee (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## mymee (Aug 6, 2013)

If the photos doesn't work: try this link:http://m7.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/mymee/20130806_154856_zps66d10373.jpg.html?o=10&newest=1


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I can't answer your questions, but she's beautiful! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

I love her coloring!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't show, but for an 18 month old her coat does look thin. She is very pretty, though and I love her color. 

Welcome to the Forum! We have a few members from Europe and other places here.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome .


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

She is adorable! All of your animals are cute.  What does her breeder say about her hair growth?


----------



## mymee (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you everyone! Her breeder just talks about her fantastic brother and has no ideas about Leahs coat! It isn't thin! I think it looks that way in pictures because of the colour! Its thick and short! =\ And I have waited for her coat to blow for like a year, but then suddenly, now I have to brush her twise a day to avoid hairballs! =\ but I have never heard about a havanese that stays in puppycoat til they are 18 months =p


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow! she is gorgeous! Her coat doesn't look thin, but it does look very, very short... more like a 5 month old growth... has she ever been cut down???


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree with Tammy, she looks like she got a haircut before. Have you always had her since little? She should grow longer than that, she is a hair growing dog, even most mixed dogs, if not cut, will grow long hair.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Maybe not show her for now and wait for the coat to grow longer. Take pictures of her every month to keep track of the growth.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Well she is beautiful 

I know very little about showing or even detailed information about various coat issues so I cannot give you specific information. I know personally, my pup has had phases where she seems to get more matts and she has a very soft coat and I never know the reasons (i.e. weather, humidity?).

Good luck to you and I look forward to hearing more from you. Welcome to HF.


----------



## mymee (Aug 6, 2013)

I got her when she was two months old! She has never been cut at all!! I use chris christensens coatproducts... and she eats veterinary food (spesific with omega)... she is dna tested ro prove the parants and they all have a great, long coat!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Something must be wrong with my computer I can't see a picture. Bitches can go thru coat changes after their heats too. Maddie had a worse time about the same age. I wonder why I don't get the picture? When you comb do you use a slicker brush? That can really save a show dogs coat from getting to thin. Just make sure you comb everyday so your not taking out to much hair.


----------



## mymee (Aug 6, 2013)

I use a chris christensen buttercomb... I dont use any kind of brush... =\ but im thinking that if the coat was damaged it would B thin, but this one is really thick and short. =\


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

She is absolutely beautiful!


----------

